# Strombecker's Pinto! From the past to you!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

You know the old saying “They don’t make ‘em like they used to”? Well, I’m pretty sure that its true. For better or worse, modelling has come a long way and evolved considerably since plastic replaced wood as the main model building medium of choice for hobbyists. 

I know that, when we see the variety and quality of kits offered today, compared with the rather sketchy quality of the kits from years ago, it’s hard for many of us to imagine going back to “the good old days” without photoetch, resin and all the CAD/CAM beauty of modern moulding technology. However, I really feel that as the kits get better and more sophisticated, and more expensive, we lose something as modellers. Sure, we can afford fewer kits and maybe we scare away new builders. However, this post isn’t about that debate, which I know rages everywhere almost constantly.

I think you can get a good feel for how things used to be by checking out my Out of Box review for the Strombecker TT-1 Pinto. I picked this old bird up at the Hamilton Heritage Con in 2014, and I was instantly in love! Sure, it’s an oldie, but it’s a real winner in the feel-good department. If this is something from your childhood, I hope it brings fond memories. If it’s ‘before your time’, then it’s a great way to see where modelling has come from!

Enjoy!

*http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/142-strombecker-temco-tt-1-pinto-oob/ *


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the post. That is a cool kit. I have the Strombecker and Aurora issues. I wish the mold had survived; its really not that bad of a kit even by today's standards. It's better than the horrid AMT Grumman Panther and old Hawk Banshee that are still sold.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

You're welcome!

I hear you! I am shocked when I see what gets reissued; new fancy box art, sure, but man, the insides are NOT cool.

This thing is at least as good as a Matchbox in terms of detail and panel lines, and given it's at least two decades older, it's pretty impressive!

So, did Aurora and Strombecker merge, or share moulds?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Aurora is one of the first companies to heavily rebox other brands of kits under their own name. They bought molds from Comet and Strombecker (two largely wood kit, companies) and also Helicopters for Industry. At least with Strombecker, they did not seem to buy everything but they did purchase the Cessna T-37 jet and Ling Temco Pinto. The Pinto was reissued as is, and so was the Cessna. During the Vietnam War the Cessna was reissued as the bomber version with some underwing weapons added.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

cool thread, but admit it: part of the attraction is it's called "Pinto."


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It's a cool plane and a cool kit, but it seems odd that a model company
would choose to make a kit of plane that never really went into production.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, I feel the same, Steve!

Everytime I mention the Pinto, my car buddies are all like "You found a Pinto kit?!" On that note, when are they going to reissue one or more of those things? C'mon Round 2!!!

That's what I love about the kit, though, mach7. They were so sure it was going to go into production that they dove right into kitting and selling it! 

Imagine the cool schemes for an air cadet demonstration team with these planes?! There's a project for someone. 

You could do something like "Golden Cavaliers" (since they're yellow already, and a Pinto is a horse) with gold, black and blue paint, or any other of a million things! 

Hmm... I need more Pintos!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Back in the day companies jumped all over every prototype and kitted it even if it never went anywhere... like the XF-90. If you look at the old Lindberg jets almost every one of them represents a prototype and not an actual production version.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

mach7 said:


> It's a cool plane and a cool kit, but it seems odd that a model company
> would choose to make a kit of plane that never really went into production.


Ideal Toys Corporation (ITC Modelcraft) F-108 Rapier, 1960. They used an Aviation Week advert from Servomechanisms Inc. (touting their Central Data Computers/black box). There were 3 top views of USAF jets, and the F-108 in the ad doesn't really conform to *any* of the prototype designs that North American Aviation was working with during the (failed) development of that fighter.

They (ITC) plopped the Rapier design from the ad onto the overall design of the X-10/Navaho program, and got it out as a 1960 kit release. Problem was, the F-108 program had been officially cancelled in Sept. of 1959. All the above combines to make a kit of the F-108 one of the toughest to find as there was only one USA release, and one release by Kraftwerk of West Germany.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness! That F-108 is even farther off that the "MiG-19" that Aurora put out, which was part Ta-183 and part, well, who knows what!

I LOVE that Rapier. What a fantastic "What if" that would make! 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: to ITC for a.) totally messing this one up and b.) for making such a cool kit. 

Now I have to keep my eyes open for that one!

It's also amazing how much better the "real" F-108 looks in comparison. That would have been a very, very sexy jet...


----------

